# My Modified Pocket Carry as requested ( with Pictures



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

AS requested : here is how I pocket carry. For me, pocket carry works the best... 15 years at this, of my 40 years of civilian carry. 15 years ago I did not use a holster, I realized that safety was important especially in the trigger area. so rather then going though 15 years or 40 years of concealed carry. I get right to the point. The gun was a Bersa thunder 380 when I developed this Holster... Now I use my Kimber CDP 45 ACP. both guns are similar in size. The biggest problem with a pocket carry holster is its ability to come out with the gun, when drawn. I've tried every pocket holster out there, the stickies don't work and the hook type don't work..at times they do work, but I never had any confidence with them. but I prefer the pocket carry for the ability to put my hand in my pocket without anyone knowing what IM doing or upsetting anyone like would be the case if someone grabbed their gun from a waste high position holster










The Holster is an Uncle Mike's sidekick # 3 this holster is 6 years old and used everyday summer and winter. So its not brand new. It has the Velcro strips attached to the long side and widest ( thickest ) side of the holster. the Velcro is the hook and eye side only Attach to both sides and the area of the holster where the sights would be ( I only used one piece here. . it is directional meaning it has more resistance in one direction then the other, you want the hooks to be facing UP so it meets resistance when attempting to remove from the pocket and easy to insert in the pocket. you do not use anything to line the pocket.. you do not use the fuzzy side of the Velcro at all.










You make a template of the holster with a piece of cardboard so that you can cut a folded piece of heavy duty waxed paper that will fit inside the holster. this will allow the weapon to be drawn without any resistance. No one can disarm you because the only time its visible is when you remove it.. when you are in the go for it or the ready to go position your hand is in your pocket and on the weapon no one can get their hand in your pocket with your hand already in there.










Waxed paper inside the holster protects the gun from moisture from the holster, and protects the holster from gun oils. A liner which typically last me a month, where I go to the range once a week and clean the gun 4 times in that month. If the gun is rarely used the liner could last a year. A liner takes 1 minute to cut. I use some scotch tape on the top of the liner to keep the edges smooth.










The gun ( Kimber 45 ) in the holster.... this holster fits both my Thunder 380 and my Kimber 45 ACP. both have Crimson laser grips.










I've been so busy, I haven't had the opportunity to shoot some quality photos, these are just from my cell.

I hope some find this interesting and helpful

This is the end result: Its right there in my left pocket










Bill aka ET

You only know its in there because I told you it was, and if you look long and hard you can see it, but in 15 years I've never been challenged once.

It sits where a tactical holster would place it, and even more convenient.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Bill. I can see clothing makes a huge difference as well. You wouldn't be able to pull it off as easily in jeans, but you have nice, open pockets on these shorts which would make for easier pull. Good old fashioned American ingenuity. Great stuff!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *ET*;
A pocket-holster maker named Robert Mika may be doing you one better, for just a wee bit more money.
He uses an impervious artificial "leather" material for his holsters, and they're lined with slippery Nylon (or Rayon) "brushed" taffeta.
Best of all, he sews panels of that latex-impregnated carpet stabilizer onto their outsides, and that stuff really sticks to the pocket.
And, of course, his holsters are closely fitted to the specific gun.

I have asked Robert to add a wallet-disguise panel to the outside-most surface of the holsters he's made for me.
This panel is attached only at its bottom, so I can slip my hand down between panel and holster, to grab my pistol.
Also, Robert leaves more space between the top of the holster and the pistol's grip, and thus forming something close to a full-firing-grip is possible while the gun is still in the pocket.

Click on this, to take a look: Mika's Pocket Holsters - Custom Made Pocket Holsters, Waistband Holsters, Vest Holsters, Tactical Pocket Mirrors And Much More.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Thanks for sharing, Bill. I can see clothing makes a huge difference as well. You wouldn't be able to pull it off as easily in jeans, but you have nice, open pockets on these shorts which would make for easier pull. Good old fashioned American ingenuity. Great stuff!


when I wear jeans , its only in cooler weather and I wear a vest or a light jacket where the weapon goes in my vest or jacket pocket..

when I was younger, I carried a weapon that would fit my attire... so my gun fit my clothes... today, I'm not a slave to fashion so I now dress around my carry... cargo shorts or cargo long pants.. with nice sized pockets.. I have a few very light weight vests that easily conceal my weapon.
Like cargo style pants because I can carry my wallet, and my keys, comb, swizz army knife, extra mag, and my smart phone without worrying about sitting on anything. you cant carry all that stuff in jeans.. I don't like hanging things on my belt. the only thing that hangs on my belt is my belly.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *ET*;
> A pocket-holster maker named Robert Mika may be doing you one better, for just a wee bit more money.
> He uses an impervious artificial "leather" material for his holsters, and they're lined with slippery Nylon (or Rayon) "brushed" taffeta.
> Best of all, he sews panels of that latex-impregnated carpet stabilizer onto their outsides, and that stuff really sticks to the pocket.
> ...


Thanks Steve for the input, I've already tried the carpet stabilizer and the rubberized shelf liners.. this was not my first attempt to make a pocket holster modification. The Mikes pocket holster already has a slippery nylon lining.. but it in no way is as slippery as waxed paper.. in this design... this is REV # 6 or 7... IM guessing for those who use a remora, Nemesis etc. or any hook style pocket holster.. the addition of the waxed paper will help.. there is no downside of using waxed paper and it does keep any pocket sweat of the gun, and it keep gun oils off the holster.. its a win win . for the cost of a mikes Holster , 8 dollars and some free waxed paper. its head an shoulders above anything I've tried.
between the Velcro and the waxed paper, the gun almost jumps into my hands on command... without bringing the holster with it.
Bill aka ET

This is not for everyone naturally. but GC asked me to post it up... it doesn't matter to me if anyone uses this. I put it out there to offer up some years of development.. I've tried modifying pockets ( hooks , pins, clips ) that would easily work in conjunction with a pocket holster... with this holster, you bring the gun out, and then pull the holster out. with the gun in the holster it is hard to remove both at the same time, but can be dome.. once the gun is out of the holster its easy to remove the holster.. once both are out, you can put the gun and holster back in any pocket you want. it goes in easy, comes out hard... and don't make any snide remarks...in my car I remove my gun from my pocket and put it in another mikes holster I have in the car.. when I leave the car the gun comes out and goes back in my pocket.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, I'll try your waxed-paper trick, then.
Thanks, Bill.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, I'll try your waxed-paper trick, then.
> Thanks, Bill.


Let me know how it works out for you


----------

